# health testing clarification questions



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i think ne is recessive, so some breeders may decide there are other desirable characteristics that make the dog worth breeding. registering that the bitch is a carrier is actually somewhat responsible, as anyone who wants to breed from her line knows a test is necessary so two carriers are not bred to each other. 

dm from what i understand is trickier as a dog with two copies of the gene doesn't necessarily manifest the disease. 

hopefully some of the breeders will jump in with better info.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Any of the DNA tests (vWd, NE and DM) can show a dog to be clear, carrier or affected. If a dog is a carrier, there is no issue breeding that dog to a clear. They may produce carriers, burt cannot produce affected pups.

OFA charges a fee to post testing results. After spending upwards of $1,000 to properly test a breeding dog, some people begrudge the $35 and the additional fees for every other test to post their hip results. Others do not post because the results are not favourable. But if results are good, you'd think a breeder would want to shout it from every rooftop and post it wherever they could.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

JenO said:


> 1. I was looking at the health testing results for the female of a litter I was considering awhile back and results say she is a carrier for neonatal encephalopathy. This sounds bad, but if it's bad, then why would the breeder a) breed the dog and b) list the result on offa?
> 
> 
> 2. (different breeder, different dog): what does it mean when there are test results for eyes that say NORMAL W/BREEDER OPTIONS NOTED
> ...


When you perform a DNA test on your dog you hope for CLEAR results, but that is not always the case, breeders have to make the decision if a carrier is worth breeding, most would do so but make sure the dog they are breeding to is CLEAR, doing so would technically produce 50% clear and 50% carriers, but would produce no dogs that were AFFECTED with the disease. The optimum thing would then keep a puppy that was clear to continue their breeding program and remove the concerns for this disease.
BREEDER OPTIONS on eye testing are just that, the eyes may not be perfect, but they do not show a problem that is considered inherited in that breed, it can be compared to humans needing glasses, not perfect eyes but not the end of the world. Here is an article on that issue that explains it very well. PERSISTENT PUPILLARY MEMBRANES (PPM) IN DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia
As far as not listing health results on OFA, sadly some breeders do not think it is important to spend the extra money to post results, as for hips, perhaps the dog had preliminary results, meaning it was tested before the age of two years old, if you do not fill out the paperwork completely/correctly then results do not show on OFA website. The only way to have official results is for them done at the proper age and sent in for evaluations. OFA has set a new policy that gives owners a discount if they send in three or more test on one dog --excludes hips. Hopefully more breeders will take advantage of this and leave a record of their dogs for generations to come.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was told at my last I exam that I have persistent Pupillary membranes. The doctor told me it is something that usually dissipate after birth but mine didn't for some reason. He said it usually causes no problems. I don't know if it is the same in dogs


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Something else to be aware of is that some dogs have more then one OFA page. For instance a male I was looking at recently has one page under his AKC number and lists some testing there BUT his hips results are under his UKC number. Sometimes results will be listed with numbers on the dogs entry in the poodle pedigree data base but other times it really feels like you are on a treasure hunt when searching for verification of testing. 
I have gotten to the point where I will put in the name and search to make sure I find all the pages or tests listed with OFA. 

As mentioned some folks begrudge the funds the OFA charges for listing some tests and some folks will not bother to list Pennhip results but will have links to proof of them on their site the same with some other health tests. 

And to further complicate matters a CHIC number simply means the dog had a set of testing done that qualifies it for the number NOT that the dog passed that testing.


----------

